# What does a female betta look like when she is dropping eggs?



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok so my female has been full of eggs for a few weeks, I just changed her water and she's moving funny. She is like "wagging" her tail fin. Is that normal? Oh and I'm not breeding her, but I think she's laying eggs.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and her tail end is floating upward. Don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

She also get's these vertical stripes every now and then. Sorry for the constant posts, I posting as soon as she does something weird :-D I'm just kind of scared right now. Should I do some thing for her? Should she be in the dark? Just wanting to know


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Hard to say what she is doing....can you post a pic....anything else going on with her...and otherwise acting her normal self other than tail wagging/floating/stripes?

I would just watch her for now...if it is egg related-not much you can do....

What size tank, water changes how much and often, temp, filter, live plants, additives, tank mates, appetite.....


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! She's doing ok now, she's just swimming around normally. I guess she's layed her eggs. Thanks anyway OFL.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad the issue is resolved. Just because a female is gravid, she does not have to breed. It is crazy to see female bettas caring for nest of infertile eggs though. :lol:


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad to hear shes okay, reading this, especially the eggy and floating tail part had me worried it was similar to what happened to my girl. Thank goodness its not!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank ya'll. No breeding for this girl though. At least not 'till I get more experienced....WAY more.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes you will see different looking poop (fecal matter) when they drop and eat or reabsorb their eggs....it sometimes will take on a creamy, white to off white gel look...so don't be alarmed or think it may be internal parasites unless she is symptomatic....


----------

